# Quick go with Bilt Hamber Auto Balm.



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Could not resist, no ideal prep but just wanted to have a quick go 

My e36 has Green Dodo on it since September, it has lasted quite well, the car is hardly used but does sit outside and is only washed every couple of weeks or so.
Decided to do just half of the bonnet for now. It was VERY damp here but the engine had been running so the bonnet was dry and not too cold.
Applied with the applicator that is supplied with the tub. Left for a few mins and the buffed off.
The finish was VERY smooth, the nearest thing I have felt to the way Zaino feels.









After washing my neighbours 307 decided to have a quick go on his bonnet. The dampness was getting even worse, the car really needed claying and correction but not for today, so decided to quickly pc it with some Dodo Lime and then a coat of Auto Balm.


















As I say nowhere near ideal prep but again I was very impressed with the results.

Can't wait to give it a proper try when we get some decent weather


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Looks good - love the gloss in the first pic :thumb:

Any evidence of filling/hiding any swirls or marks?

I'd like to know if the A-B will strip any glaze underneath it though - for some reason I had the impression it would


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks very good and it sounds like an easy product to use too :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice test, the E36 bonnet looks lovely and glossy... As above, any evidence of A-B filling swirls, or any cleansing effects from it as I though it was close to an AIO as a product... I have a jar of it in my cupboard thats only been out once or twice, think I'll have to bring it out properly after seeing these results.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

The BMW is just about defect free so could not tell much from that. Only did the RHS of the bonnet on the e36 and to honest it did not add too much to the look of the existing Dodo green that seams to have been boosted by the wash with the excellent Bilt Hamber auto wash. The big difference was the feel, as I say nearly on a par with Zaino!

As far as the 307, was impressed with my first quick go with Lime Prime and that along with the BH Auto Balm buffed of fairly easily considering how damp it was.

Can't comment on the filling etc as it really was not a proper test of what looks like it will be a very good product.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheers, the smoothness of the finish is very interesting as many people really like this effect so this product sounds ideal for it.

Cheers for doing the test.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

OK this has now got me intrigued  
My van is in the garage with not much in the way of protection on it.
I will go and give the AB a go on it. 
It is solid red and probably quite swirly by now.
Do you want me to go straight on with the AB or prep it with something first???


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

personally straight to A-B....

Will you do it by hand or machine? I guess hand for a quick test, but I need it for a huge Rolls Royce so will ultimately do it by UDM....

thanks for stepping up - I feel another purchase coming on :lol:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

On my way


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok impossible to get defect pictures on solid red paint indoors with or without the Brinkmann.
But can confirm that BH certainly does fill or remove swirls very well.
It made the applicator go quite red.
Did not get a 'pure' finish, it was slightly cloudy?, probably down to the temperature / dampness in the air or the fact that I did not leave it on for very long but yes it was very impressive.
Have popped another coat on and will leave it on for a while.

On a side note, popped some onto the vinyl door handle, move over Black Wow is all I can say :doublesho


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers Cliff - appreciate the trip to a cold garage :thumb: Glad to hear again of its filling. Did you use their applicator and how did you apply it - circles or straight line motion over the swirls?

will def be getting this then. I just bought my 2nd bottle of BW to replace the one I 'lost' so please dont tell me this is just as good :wall: At least it will do the chrome as well so that saves some metal polish and wax.....


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Used the applicator that came with it in straight lines.
Just taken the second coat off, the finish is very good, not perfect but I must say that the paint on the van is VERY soft and impossible to keep defect free.
As an example just did a section with Dodo Lime by the side and it has left lots of small scratches.

I don't think it is a miracle all in one product (it is not pretending to be) to get a 'perfect' finish I would say the only way is to to proper paint correction. Although it certainly may be even better on clearcoats.

But, I am very impressed with the finish, the lovely shine and very smooth feel left by a quick go over with a single product in poor cold and damp conditions.

As far as the vinyl goes, I have just done the wing mirror also and it is looking very promising.

Money well spent in my eyes


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers - the RR is dark grey SS but VERY thin, and i really dont want to machine it any more. has some swirls but not too bad, so hoping this will do it. Thanks for the detail on how you did it :wave:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> cheers - the RR is dark grey SS but VERY thin, and i really dont want to machine it any more. has some swirls but not too bad, so hoping this will do it. Thanks for the detail on how you did it :wave:


I would say for the money it is well worth a go anyway. It will always be a handy all in one product whatever :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

It is a great product.Quite durable,and in my testing it fills/hides more than any other product i have ever used.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Have found this a great product also. I wouldn't like to comment on using it on plastic other than saying it is safe on plastic (i.e. no white marks), does appear to have cleaning ability, but more chemical than abrasive. Is one of the best products I have used on metal including the house silver (If I had some). a great product and works well.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like a usefull weapon to have in the arsenal, im interested to hear about what its like on plastic trim?? looks and durability??


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Cliff said:


> OK this has now got me intrigued
> My van is in the garage with not much in the way of protection on it.
> I will go and give the AB a go on it.
> It is solid red and probably quite swirly by now.
> Do you want me to go straight on with the AB or prep it with something first???


Cliff,

This post made me laugh out loud. You sir, are a star.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Used the applicator that came with it in straight lines.
> Just taken the second coat off, the finish is very good, not perfect but I must say that the paint on the van is VERY soft and impossible to keep defect free.
> As an example just did a section with Dodo Lime by the side and it has left lots of small scratches.
> 
> ...


This isn't the time to be telling you then, that Pro Detailing is doing a special offer on it, until Dec 31?!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=51765

Auto-balm is our first attempt at this kind of product, and its good to know we seem to be on the right path, although things will be getting better as we gain experience. We are developing the range and will be releasing new products throughout '08.

a


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes I did realise but I am well stocked up on clay and I also needed some other bits from Elite  
I am very impressed though and will be getting some shampoo in the near future. :thumb: 

Has anyone else said about it on Vinyl???


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Anecdotally, lots of people have said it works superbly on vinyl, but thats not something that we've properly tested it on, so couldn't and wouldn't approve it for that. I know it brings vinyl up superbly, but the long term effects / benefits aren't known. It could well be that we reformulate Auto-balm slightly, to be the perfect product for vinyl.


----------

